# New puppy!!



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci and I are adding to our family! Two new puppies will be arriving Sunday – one is for my daughter's family. My much loved Luci is almost 8 years old and I decided that it was time to get a puppy while I am still young and able enough to make it through puppy training. 😬 My husband died in May and it has been a bit lonely around here for us. That is about to change! It is probably not the best timing weather wise – the forecast for Thursday night is 19° below zero. Hopefully, some moderating by Sunday. 
They are coming from Boise – my granddaughter is bringing them with her by air when she comes home from Boise State for winter break. I promised my breeder that I would keep the puppies together until they are 10 weeks old which means four more days. Picture me in my full length down coat and a flashlight out in the backyard waiting for the big events to take place. 
I sure hope Luci likes her. I bought a cushy dog bed large enough for two. I would appreciate any advice on helping them to learn love each other.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww. Good for you! My obedience instructor says she actually PREFERS winter puppies, because they train faster... not so much stuff to sniff out there, and they'd rather get it done and get back inside once they figure the routine out! 

My only winder puppy was Panda, and she was already pretty well litter box trained. I also found the following the older ones out to do their business also helped her figure out what to do outside!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

How exciting!!! I bet Luci is going to love having a furry friend. Scout was Truffles buddy from the minute she arrived. Hope we get to see lot's of pictures!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations on the newbies! Look forward to hearing how they're doing. Pics would be great too!!
Ditto was four when we got Phoenix. It took him a few weeks to accept Phoenix and now they are attached at the hip. Btw that was 6 years ago!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new babies to you and your daughter! Rexy joined us in November last and it worked out though our NC winter in comparatively mild. He does still prefer to use his Ugodog potty tray to poop when the ground is wet or it's really cold. Remember to give Luci lots of attention, positive praise and treats when she shows nice attention to the puppy and help both the puppy and Luci to spend time alone as well as with you or each other.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

... And make sure Luci can get away from the little one when he's too much. And he WILL be! Even if he seems sweet and quiet in the first few days, before long, he'll be piercing her ears and hanging from her lip. Don't insist that she put up with it... separate them with a gate or put him in his ex-pen when he gets to be too much.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congrats, enjoy your new baby, it will be a busy time.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you to all who replied with helpful comments.

Tomorrow is the big day that the puppies fly from Boise to Billings with my 20-year-old granddaughter. She went to see the litter last week and is in love. She says the one the breeder has chosen for me is the smallest, the sweetest, and the one that always comes when she's called! Sounds perfect for an old lady! 
We have been having record-breaking weather – 20 inches of snow and 23° below zero last night. That does not take into account the wind. 😱 Thursday I shoveled three times for 45 minutes each and then another 20 minutes later and then I gave up! Between 5:30 and 7:00 PM It snowed another 5 1/2 inches and Friday morning my son came to my rescue with a snowblower. I have not been out of the house since Tuesday. 
Believe me I am praying that all will go well tomorrow with no delayed flights.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow!!! I won't complain about OUR weather!!! Fingers crossed foryou! At least with the pup traveling with your granddaughter, you know she will be properly cared for and you don't have to worry about her safety sitting on the tarmac!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

First, I am so sorry for the loss of your husband. However, how exciting to get some new babies! We were down to 13 degrees a couple of days ago. I can't even begin to imagine what 23 below would be like! I would think your eyeballs would freeze! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Puppies are in transit. Maddie took them to the bathroom in the Salt Lake City airport for pottying. She is a trooper! She has attracted a lot of attention along the way – everyone loves a puppy! She has been texting photos that I would like to include but I cannot figure out how to do it. I used to know how but things have changed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Glad to hear things are going well!!!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is my granddaughter in the bathroom in the Salt Lake City airport with the puppies. She is a trooper!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Success!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry those photos are sideways but I don't know how to fix that! I was doing well to post a photo at all. 🤔
We are doing well and I am submerged in puppy cuteness. I am keeping both puppies with me for four days because I promised my breeder that I would not separate them until they are 10 weeks old. Actually I think it will work out very well because they are making a smooth transition. We all went night night at 11 o'clock last night and I woke the puppies up at 7 o'clock this morning. I have shoveled a pee place beside my patio on the grass. There is so much snow that it made a nice wall all around it. They are very happy to go there and usually produce but to my dismay might do it again in the house 10 minutes later. This too will pass!


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful little puppies! 🐶


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable pups! Little puppies pee and poo LOTS so you may want to consider using pee pads inside as an option especially considering your weather. Also an expen works wonders to help lumit mistakes and mischief while puppies learn expectations and develop good habits.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are too cute for words!!! I bet it's going to be hard to see the other one go! 

And, yes, what Pucks said about the expel and the indoor potty. One of the NICE things about our small dogs is that we CAN use an indoor potty. I can't imagine New England winters without one!!! There are times that they can't get through the snow onto our deck when we get up in the morning!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Nothing but cute! How can you part with the other one!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Your granddaughter is beautiful, but those puppies in her arms are attention-stealers for sure! Their coloring is so pretty!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh the cuteness!!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Everything is going well here and I want to post an update. I have been so grateful for those who took the time to respond. I kept the puppies together for four more days until they were 10 weeks old as I promised the breeder I would do. It was sad to separate them because they were so together. They even slept on top of each other. We each found a teddy bear that was about the same size and fluffiness for their crates and that seem to work perfectly. It has now been two weeks and both have slept through the night with no problems. I did not expect that! Since we have been experiencing the worst winter in over 40 years and 20 inches of snow since the puppies arrived, it was very nice to not have to go outside at night. I did decide to stick with outdoor potty training so I put on my full length down coat every two hours and take her out. We do not stay long. She does run around a bit and does not seem to want to P and poop in the same area. 
Luci, my seven-year-old have Havanese, stood back and observed warily for about 10 days. She would look at me as if to say "when are we going to get rid of it?" Then a few days ago she suddenly started to play with Bella and now they are great friends rolling around and tumbling and pouncing on each other. Bella drags Luci around by her ear hairs. They seem to have a wonderful time. I wince some but no one seems to get hurt. No blood! Great exercise! This is good since we sure can't go for walks. 
I do have a question. It has been easy to train Bella to come but when she does so, she cowers as she gets near me. I thought just abused animals did this. Should I worry about it? Her personality is an unusual combination of sweetly affectionate and alpha behavior. When she was with her sister – who is larger – she always ended up with the toy. She is very curious and adventuresome. With Luci – who I always considered to be alpha – she sure can't hold her own. I keep thinking that Luci has finally met her match!
The second photo is taken of Bella on the left and her sister Havi reunited at our cabin over New Year's.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello little cuties!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! They are adorable.

She may not have been properly socialized? That's why maybe a little fearful of you....Just a guess.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think it's a lack of socialization. Many people bend over and try to scoop a puppy up, and that "flying through the air" can be very disorienting and unpleasant for some puppies. 

I suggest that you either get down on the floor with her to practice recalls. (either two people calling back and forth, or throw a treat away from you then call her back to you for another) when she gets to you, DON'T pick her up, but stroke her gently, restrain her for just a moment and then let her go again. When you've done a LOT of that, start picking her up by VERY slowly making sure you have one hand under her belly, and the other under her feet. Gently and slowly lift her up to nestle against your body, giving her LOTS of treats and talking sweetly to her. Them just as carefully, put her down the same way. 

Also, make sure you NEVER call her when you want to do something she won't like (like leashing up, bathing, nail clipping, grooming... whatever she doesn't like) In those instances, you ALWAYS go get her... don't call her to you first. Coming to you should ALWAYS end in something that she really likes at this point.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh they are cute! I was going to suggest about the same thing as Karen. I was taught to squat down or get down on my knees at first when calling them or picking them up. That way you are not so intimidating as you would be by looming over them. After all, you are monstrously huge in their eyes!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

That's great advice. Especially the do not call, go and get when it's something they don't like. Those two are just precious, the one on the bottom reminds me of Bowie when he was so tiny...


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So so cute. I think it sounds like things are going fantastic. Have great fun raising the new baby or co raising the babies would maybe be more like it. It will be fun watching them grow up.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

How sweet. You will have so much fun with her.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your husband. What an accomplishment to transport those two puppies through airports and in a plane! Glad to hear things are coming along nicely. Thank you for posting all the photos.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow! My hat's off to you for potty training in that kind of weather! What a precious pup, and it looks like Luci is being a great big sister!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci and I have had Bella with us for seven weeks now and she is a delightful puppy. She and Luci have become great friends and spend a lot of time playing and tearing around with the mutual zoomies. 
I just read that Billings is the fourth snowiest city in the country this year. The snowbanks along my driveway are so high that I can barely shovel the snow up over them. Great timing on my part for getting a puppy! 
I do have a question. Bella sleeps in her crate in my bedroom with Luci and I and has never once complained about being in the crate until four nights ago. She was reluctant to go in, and proceeded to whine louder and louder and kept it up until midnight when I transported her to the bedroom across the hall and shut the door. I felt badly leaving her alone when she was so unhappy but I did not want to let that behavior work out well for her. However the next night she did it again – four nights in a row now. She's perfectly healthy and happy in the daytime. Do puppies go through stages like kids do? The only thing I can think of is separation anxiety. She is agitated, pants some, scratches at the grate and stares at me pathetically through the grate.
Any suggestions will be appreciated. 
I just have to attach a picture because she is so cute.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Try wearing an old t-shirt all day then putting it in the crate with her. Or try having Luci sleep on a towel and the put the towel in the crate with Bella. Our Rex sleeps in a small plastic carrier on the bed and has since he first came to live with us. Leo sleeps loose on our bed. With this arrangement Rexy never fusses. I don't know that he would sleep quietly if he wasn't right close to us.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my yes she is a little stuffed teddy bear cute! Congratulations on your new family member. And I am terribly sorry about your husband. Dogs can be so healing. 
I can't give much crating advice but Pucks has good idea and I'm sure you'll get even more.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't help you any with your question but I just have to say she is certainly a pretty girl!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry I have no helpful advice... I'm definitely not a very good dog trainer.  I would say let Bella sleep under the covers. :biggrin1: She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Anne Streeter said:


> Luci and I have had Bella with us for seven weeks now and she is a delightful puppy. She and Luci have become great friends and spend a lot of time playing and tearing around with the mutual zoomies.
> I just read that Billings is the fourth snowiest city in the country this year. The snowbanks along my driveway are so high that I can barely shovel the snow up over them. Great timing on my part for getting a puppy!
> I do have a question. Bella sleeps in her crate in my bedroom with Luci and I and has never once complained about being in the crate until four nights ago. She was reluctant to go in, and proceeded to whine louder and louder and kept it up until midnight when I transported her to the bedroom across the hall and shut the door. I felt badly leaving her alone when she was so unhappy but I did not want to let that behavior work out well for her. However the next night she did it again - four nights in a row now. She's perfectly healthy and happy in the daytime. Do puppies go through stages like kids do? The only thing I can think of is separation anxiety. She is agitated, pants some, scratches at the grate and stares at me pathetically through the grate.
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.
> I just have to attach a picture because she is so cute.


I have a 3' x 6' "exercise" pen that can be converted down to half that size, or a different shape. I suggest you get one that Luci and Bella can use together (3 x6). Get two down pillows with moisture guard protectors, and see if the two will sleep together next to your bed in the pen. My first Havanese did what Bella did, so I gave up and put her in the bed with us, but later wished that she had adapted to the floor. Tux LOVES his pen and happily goes there when we are ready to go to bed.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions. I did try the crate on the bed with Luci and I. She moved quickly to a high-pitched whine so back across the hall she went. I would love to put her under the covers . That is what I do with Luci when there is a thunderstorm and I really enjoy the cuddle! However, Bella is far from leak proof. She always pees right away when I take her out doors - yay. However – she may very well do it again in 30 minutes on my carpet. I really think she holds back some - saves it for later in case she needs it. 😱
The upside of all this is that she is adorable and has really brightened up my life. Also, Luci is getting a lot more exercise. I can't walk her now because of the weather. It is very fun to watch them tearing around together with the zoomy's huffing and panting.


----------

